# Kelebek



## phreaker76 (Mar 22, 2011)

Can someone tell me just how difficult of a breed this is? Are they good parents? What kind of issues would I run into if I work with this breed with training and flying? Any information would be very appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Have you read the turkish tumblers website? I also am attracted to this breed for its flying style. If i am correct, this is the breed that scatters all over the sky and not in a group. Thanks.


----------

